# Sandgroper 2007 Christmas Case



## Guest Lurker (17/9/07)

The Sandgroper Christmas case swap for 2007 is not an AHB sponsored event and it is not organised by consensus. It is organised by me and I make the rules. I organise it each year because I want the opportunity to taste what other brewers in WA are making. It is not a competition. The idea is that you brew the best beer you can with your current skills and equipment and share them with your fellow brewers. Your fellow brewers make an effort to give you some feedback.

The rules are:

1) Let n be the number of participants. Let B be the number of longnecks of beer you contribute.
2) Maximum value of n is currently 25. I reserve the right to change this.
3) If n<=13, then B= 2(n-1).
4) If 13<n<=25, then B=(n-1)
5) A longneck can be plastic or glass, it contains between 500 and 800 ml of beer, 750 ml is best but anywhere in the range is OK. We are tasting each others beer, not arguing over whether a glass crown seal is better than a PET screw top.
6) All beers must be labelled.
7) We make beer, not long discussion threads. We dont care what you are going to make, or what snack you might bring.
8) Think hard before entering. Once you commit, there is NO BACKING OUT. One year, one participant ended up buying commercial beer to meet his case obligations. We didnt argue, and we didnt let him off! He got a good deal, gave away German commercial beer, received hand crafted beers in return.
9) If bottle conditioning, remember, these beers are in OTHER PEOPLES HOUSES. We would rather drink undercarbonated beer than clean your beer off our ceiling, or remove your glass from our pets.
10) The case swap will happen a couple of weeks before Christmas, at my place in Bayswater. You either get the beers there before, or arrive on the day. We do the swap and you go away with a case of finely crafted beers for Christmas drinking. 
11) Post your participation in this thread. No proxy entries, post under your nick or miss out.

Looking forward to it already! 

PS This is not the right room for an argument.


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/9/07)

Contributers signed up:
1) Guest Lurker


----------



## Goat (17/9/07)

Contributers signed up:
1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat


----------



## roger mellie (17/9/07)

Goat said:


> Contributers signed up:
> 1) Guest Lurker
> 2) Goat
> 3) Roger Mellie


----------



## Asher (17/9/07)

Contributers signed up:
1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !


----------



## ausdb (17/9/07)

Contributers signed up:
1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere, :unsure:


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (17/9/07)

ausdb said:


> Contributers signed up:
> 1) Guest Lurker
> 2) Goat
> 3) Roger Mellie
> ...


----------



## sinkas (17/9/07)

Contributers signed up:
1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere, 
6) Chillamacgilla73
7) Sinkas, time to try making that Saisonweizen again....


----------



## barfridge (17/9/07)

Contributers signed up:
1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere, 
6) Chillamacgilla73
7) Sinkas, time to try making that Saisonweizen again....
8) barfridge - my mojo might be on holidays with yours Darryn


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (17/9/07)

barfridge said:


> Contributers signed up:
> 1) Guest Lurker
> 2) Goat
> 3) Roger Mellie
> ...


----------



## Kai (17/9/07)

Contributers signed up:
1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere, 
6) Chillamacgilla73
7) Sinkas, time to try making that Saisonweizen again....
8) barfridge - my mojo might be on holidays with yours Darryn
9) Vlad the Pale Aler
10) Kai


----------



## mika (17/9/07)

Contributers signed up:
1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere, 
6) Chillamacgilla73
7) Sinkas, time to try making that Saisonweizen again....
8) barfridge - my mojo might be on holidays with yours Darryn
9) Vlad the Pale Aler
10) Kai
11) Mika - pending Sinkas signed statement that the SaisonWeizen will NOT be part of the case swap :lol:


----------



## kook (18/9/07)

Contributers signed up:
1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere, 
6) Chillamacgilla73
7) Sinkas, time to try making that Saisonweizen again....
8) barfridge - my mojo might be on holidays with yours Darryn
9) Vlad the Pale Aler
10) Kai
11) Mika - pending Sinkas signed statement that the SaisonWeizen will NOT be part of the case swap :lol:
12) kook


----------



## randyrob (18/9/07)

Contributers signed up:
1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere, 
6) Chillamacgilla73
7) Sinkas, time to try making that Saisonweizen again....
8) barfridge - my mojo might be on holidays with yours Darryn
9) Vlad the Pale Aler
10) Kai
11) Mika - pending Sinkas signed statement that the SaisonWeizen will NOT be part of the case swap 
12) kook
13) RandyRob - Lucky 13 Ale


----------



## Doogiechap (18/9/07)

1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere, 
6) Chillamacgilla73
7) Sinkas, time to try making that Saisonweizen again....
8) barfridge - my mojo might be on holidays with yours Darryn
9) Vlad the Pale Aler
10) Kai
11) Mika - pending Sinkas signed statement that the SaisonWeizen will NOT be part of the case swap 
12) kook
13) RandyRob - Lucky 13 Ale [/quote]
14) Doogiechap


----------



## mikeb (19/9/07)

1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere,
6) Chillamacgilla73
7) Sinkas, time to try making that Saisonweizen again....
8) barfridge - my mojo might be on holidays with yours Darryn
9) Vlad the Pale Aler
10) Kai
11) Mika - pending Sinkas signed statement that the SaisonWeizen will NOT be part of the case swap
12) kook
13) RandyRob - Lucky 13 Ale [/quote]
14) Doogiechap
15) Mikeb


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (20/9/07)

I'll be the first to say welcome to the board Mikeb. Perhaps make a post in the introduce yourself thread so we know what we are in for! 

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...459&st=1080

Apologies mein fuhrer GL if I have started a discussion....I was just bein friendly like....


----------



## Guest Lurker (20/9/07)

Hmmm....well I did want to demonstrate to those Eastern Staters that a case swap can be organized with one introduction post, followed by one post per participant.

But now that "Chiller the chatterbox" has started it, I guess a little chatter would be OK


----------



## Asher (20/9/07)

MikeB is a little project I've been working on for a while... B)

After going All Grain a few months back he is producing some mighty drinkable stuff! Unfortunately due to his work he doesn't have the time to peruse places like this as much as some.

You may remember him if you were at Barfridges Brewday a few years back.


----------



## amita (20/9/07)

mikeb said:


> 1) Guest Lurker
> 2) Goat
> 3) Roger Mellie
> 4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
> ...


----------



## facter (20/9/07)

im in 

1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere,
6) Chillamacgilla73
7) Sinkas, time to try making that Saisonweizen again....
8) barfridge - my mojo might be on holidays with yours Darryn
9) Vlad the Pale Aler
10) Kai
11) Mika - pending Sinkas signed statement that the SaisonWeizen will NOT be part of the case swap
12) kook
13) RandyRob - Lucky 13 Ale [/quote]
14) Doogiechap
15) Mikeb
16) Amita
17) Facter (Fletch)


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (20/9/07)

"You may remember him if you were at Barfridges Brewday a few years back."

was that Big Als brew bitch?


----------



## roger mellie (20/9/07)

So Simon - are you planning on pulling another swift one and entering another phantom brewer - who was it last year? - Corellion - so that you get more beer than everyone else.

I dont mind giving you 2 bottles of my concoction this year - honest.

RM


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/9/07)

roger mellie said:


> So Simon - are you planning on pulling another swift one and entering another phantom brewer - who was it last year? - Corellion - so that you get more beer than everyone else.
> 
> I dont mind giving you 2 bottles of my concoction this year - honest.
> 
> RM



Either way will be fine, but you have to admit that did work very well last year.


----------



## Simon W (21/9/07)

Mee too.

1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere,
6) Chillamacgilla73
7) Sinkas, time to try making that Saisonweizen again....
8) barfridge - my mojo might be on holidays with yours Darryn
9) Vlad the Pale Aler
10) Kai
11) Mika - pending Sinkas signed statement that the SaisonWeizen will NOT be part of the case swap
12) kook
13) RandyRob - Lucky 13 Ale [/quote]
14) Doogiechap
15) Mikeb
16) Amita
17) Facter (Fletch)
18) Simon W



GL said:


> ...but you have to admit that did work very well last year.


Serious, Corellion was you?! HAHA! too funny.


----------



## Goat (21/9/07)

he supports to All Blacks too....


----------



## deebee (21/9/07)

1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere,
6) Chillamacgilla73
7) Sinkas, time to try making that Saisonweizen again....
8) barfridge - my mojo might be on holidays with yours Darryn
9) Vlad the Pale Aler
10) Kai
11) Mika - pending Sinkas signed statement that the SaisonWeizen will NOT be part of the case swap
12) kook
13) RandyRob - Lucky 13 Ale 
14) Doogiechap
15) Mikeb
16) Amita
17) Facter (Fletch)
18) Simon W
19) deebee


----------



## clay (23/9/07)

1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere,
6) Chillamacgilla73
7) Sinkas, time to try making that Saisonweizen again....
8) barfridge - my mojo might be on holidays with yours Darryn
9) Vlad the Pale Aler
10) Kai
11) Mika - pending Sinkas signed statement that the SaisonWeizen will NOT be part of the case swap
12) kook
13) RandyRob - Lucky 13 Ale 
14) Doogiechap
15) Mikeb
16) Amita
17) Facter (Fletch)
18) Simon W
19) deebee
20) clay


----------



## Ross (23/9/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Hmmm....well I did want to demonstrate to those Eastern Staters that a case swap can be organized with one introduction post, followed by one post per participant.
> 
> But now that "Chiller the chatterbox" has started it, I guess a little chatter would be OK



LOL - Just as well Pistopatch has banished himself, or you wouldn't stand a chance 


Cheers Ross


----------



## mikeb (25/9/07)

Sorry about the lack of intro i have posted a bit of info on the introduce yourself thread. Thanks guys looking forward to being a part of the swap.

Mike


----------



## InCider (27/9/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Yes, and don't think your posting isnt being monitored.


  

That means you Pat!







InCider.


----------



## sinkas (27/9/07)

What?


----------



## Tony M (3/10/07)

1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere,
6) Chillamacgilla73
7) Sinkas, time to try making that Saisonweizen again....
8) barfridge - my mojo might be on holidays with yours Darryn
9) Vlad the Pale Aler
10) Kai
11) Mika - pending Sinkas signed statement that the SaisonWeizen will NOT be part of the case swap
12) kook
13) RandyRob - Lucky 13 Ale 
14) Doogiechap
15) Mikeb
16) Amita
17) Facter (Fletch)
18) Simon W
19) deebee
20) clay
21) Tony M. Just lobbed in Prague and picked up this thread. Can now build up a varied supply of wheats


----------



## Kai (3/10/07)

We get one of each, right Tony?


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/10/07)

The case swap will be in Bayswater on Saturday 22 December at 2 pm. Unless I decide to change it before then.

See how easy it is when you don't allow discussion or polls?

Get your labelled bottles to me before then, or bring them on the day. SWAP TIME IS 3pm. This means no-one arrives later than that, and anyone that doesnt want to stick around can arrive at 10 to, and leave at 10 past, with their exciting Christmas case. The rest can stay on as long as they like, or until Mrs GL releases the hounds.

Guest of honour will be Ant, who will have some US beers that we can't get over here for your tasting edification.

More details circulated before the day, but now you know when the beer has to be in the bottle by.


----------



## mika (14/10/07)

Aye Aye Cap'n. So Case is closed ? Are we providing an additional bottle for Ant ?


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/10/07)

Current value of n = 21.

I refer you to rule 2 which states max value of n = 25.

Case is therefore still open.

Bank on providing an additional bottle, if it doesnt go to Ant, then I and my best mate Corellion will see it doesnt go to waste.


----------



## barfridge (14/10/07)

In that case I'll make a very special beer just for Corellion. I wonder what a wheat beer with about 20% dark crystal would taste like?


----------



## roger mellie (16/11/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Current value of n = 21.
> 
> I refer you to rule 2 which states max value of n = 25.
> 
> ...



I fully understand that the punishment for premature withdrawal from the Xmas case is not pleasant and somewhat expensive.

But unfortunately a schedule change in the project I am working on is going to rule out any chance of me being able to make something for the swap this year. I am going to have to scratch.

I am however due home on the 21st of December and will be available for abuse at the swap meet - I will see if I can get hold of something to contribute.

Sheepishly

RM


----------



## mika (16/11/07)

It's OK...several have entered the 'fresh wort' category before you


----------



## kook (16/11/07)

barfridge said:


> In that case I'll make a very special beer just for Corellion. I wonder what a wheat beer with about 20% dark crystal would taste like?



I considered brewing a Rauchdunkelweizenbock with smoked malt, crystal and wheat just to keep Corellion happy but have decided against it. Maybe next year? :lol:


----------



## Kai (17/11/07)

Well, I hope the fickle Corellion likes corn.


----------



## recharge (17/11/07)

Well if we have a drop out or case is still open and nobody objects i dont mind being a replacement "n"

Richard


----------



## mika (17/11/07)

Rule 1: There are no dropouts !

Current value of n = 21.

I refer you to rule 2 which states max value of n = 25.

Case is therefore still open !

Sign up at will Richard.


----------



## recharge (17/11/07)

In that case (no pun intended)
1) Guest Lurker
2) Goat
3) Roger Mellie
4) Sir - Asher - Sir !
5) Ausdb - plenty of time to go through the shed and find that mojo, it's gotta be there somewhere,
6) Chillamacgilla73
7) Sinkas, time to try making that Saisonweizen again....
8) barfridge - my mojo might be on holidays with yours Darryn
9) Vlad the Pale Aler
10) Kai
11) Mika - pending Sinkas signed statement that the SaisonWeizen will NOT be part of the case swap
12) kook
13) RandyRob - Lucky 13 Ale 
14) Doogiechap
15) Mikeb
16) Amita
17) Facter (Fletch)
18) Simon W
19) deebee
20) clay
21) Tony M. Just lobbed in Prague and picked up this thread. Can now build up a varied supply of wheats 
22) Recharge

Cheers Rich


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/11/07)

Welcome aboard Rich. Beer to my place on or before case swap day which is 22 Dec.


----------



## recharge (17/11/07)

Will bring on the day since thats ok.
If i can remember how to get there, its slowly coming back to me.

Cheers
Rich


----------



## Tony M (17/11/07)

Is that wonderful offer of Ants still going and if so, wouldn't he be an "n"?


----------



## Goat (17/11/07)

You could be correct there Tony - I think we were going add Ant in there.

Just went down the shed to prep for a brew tomorrow to find that my fermenting chest freezer has died, so I might be a Weinstephaner'er again, unless I can get some emergency funding through the council...


----------



## mika (17/11/07)

Fermenting fridge here not got anything in it. You could no-chill h34r:, bring round your fermentor and yeast and ferment out here. Welcome to bottle to.
Just an option.


----------



## Goat (17/11/07)

Thanks for the offer Mika - I'll give the quokka a go first and see how I get on.


----------



## Guest Lurker (17/11/07)

I am closer, but cant offer my fermenting fridge, as I plan to brew my case beer next weekend.


----------



## ausdb (17/11/07)

kook said:


> I considered brewing a Rauchdunkelweizenbock with smoked malt, crystal and wheat just to keep Corellion happy but have decided against it. Maybe next year? :lol:


I think a hint of belgian or non saccharomyces would also go well with that I hear Corellion is big on brett 

Goat, I have one very big very empty fermenting fridge you are welcome to put the fermenter in. Its a bit too big to drop off to your place but maybe GL could do without his new beer engine fridge for a few weeks, as he is grabbing the small one I have spare. So feel free to drop round and grab it if you want then just drop it off to GL's when you have finished it and save him the hassle of borrowing his mates trailer


----------



## randyrob (17/11/07)

Goat said:


> Just went down the shed to prep for a brew tomorrow to find that my fermenting chest freezer has died, so I might be a Weinstephaner'er again, unless I can get some emergency funding through the council...



saison yeast ferments nicely in this kind of weather, mine got up to 35+*C in last summer's heat, had a few today still going down very nicely.


----------



## Doogiechap (17/11/07)

randyrob said:


> saison yeast ferments nicely in this kind of weather, mine got up to 35+*C in last summer's heat, had a few today still going down very nicely.



+1 ^
:lol: 
Very tasty drop indeed bloke !!


----------



## Goat (18/11/07)

Thanks Ausdb - very kind. I'll try ot sort something this week, if I don't succeed, I'll give you a call.

Yep, A Saison might be the go, but I'm worried the Chief Steward might look apon yet another spicey wheaty number from me, less than favourably - so I was aiming for an Esspresso Ale to please him... (and Correllion).


----------



## deebee (19/11/07)

Alright, that's just about enough chatter in here. People might start to think we're easterners.


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/11/07)




----------



## ausdb (19/11/07)

deebee said:


> Alright, that's just about enough chatter in here. People might start to think we're easterners.


Shurrup you in the cheap seats, who pulled your chain


----------



## Guest Lurker (7/12/07)

Going once, going twice....CASE CLOSED.

Cos I am bottling tomorrow and need to know how many.

RULE CHANGE

Let n be the number of participants. You supply (n-1)+1 = n bottles of beer.

n=22 so 22 longnecks please, all with labels.

We do the swap, where we take one of each beer INCLUDING OUR OWN which makes for less confusion. Then, we remove the bottle of OUR beer from our case, walk over, and give it to Ant.

Cheers, The Grand Poobah


----------



## Simon W (7/12/07)

> Cos I am bottling tomorrow and need to know how many.


Ditto, Cheers


----------



## ausdb (7/12/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Cos I am bottling tomorrow and need to know how many.
> n=22 so 22 longnecks please, all with labels.



Ummm so that means when I brew tomorrow I need to get at least 17l of cast our wort allowing a little bit for wastage and tasting


----------



## Kai (8/12/07)

Hi boys and girls,

I have just finished bottling my xmas case beer. It should have been bottled weeks ago but time slips through my fingers like silly putty. I'm hoping it will be conditioned in time for the swap so I can bring a few extras for tasting on the day.

*The good:*

Since I figure my ideal xmas case should be filled with beers for lazy summer days, I brewed a cream ale with lashings of corn and Tasmanian Saaz. Really looking forward to trying it carbonated, I think it's going to lift the hop aroma fair out of the glass, and since I've never used tassie saaz before it's going to be a new thing for me. I think I overhopped, too. And thanks again to mika for the loan of his brewery.

*The bad:*

Tasting the beer warmed to ambient from CC pre-bottling, I think I detect a faint infection. There's no visible signs, and I have a half-case of brewer's reserve for quality control purposes so if it becomes an issue I will let everybody know.

I also overprimed slightly, 7.3g/L sucrose instead of 7. Sorry GL! I'll refer to the brewer's reserve as mentioned above to monitor carbonation levels.

*The ugly:*

I've only used 500mL bottles, I couldn't bear parting with an entire batch without keeping some for myself. As things stood I still had trouble coming up with the bottles since I usually only use 330's. I was literally emptying the last 500 as I was bottling into it. I hope whoever gets the belhaven bottle appreciates that sacrifice.

And yes, I know this isn't the place for idle conversation. I plead the foreigner clause.


----------



## mika (8/12/07)

Don't worry Kai, you're in good company, my beer's tasting like unrefined Metho at the moment :huh:
This one might need to age for a while....like next Christmas case.

What kind of infection ? Could be interesting to include it in the case even if it's only to serve as a warning to others


----------



## barfridge (8/12/07)

hrmm, I guess I better get off my arse and brew something. Looking through the supplies it will be a nice kitchen sink effort 

PS. I don't think it will be quite conditioned in time, somehow.


----------



## big d (8/12/07)

Im feeling rather embarrassed at the moment as i made a decision not to brew and join in on what would have been my first xmas case swap due to my now rather misguided thought that i would not have enough time to put something together.
Reading some of the posts it looks as if i may have had ample time considering there are still a few late brews going down.

Oh well there will be next year.

Merry Xmas
Big D


----------



## mika (8/12/07)

Yep, the "fresh wort" category is not a new addition


----------



## amita (9/12/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> n be the number of participants. You supply (n-1)+1 = n bottles of beer.
> 
> n=22 so 22 longnecks please, all with labels.
> 
> ...


----------



## randyrob (9/12/07)

i'm pretty chuffed that n=22, i brewed 25 bottles worth so i'm finishing off the remainder at the moment and i've very happy with the way my case came out!

i brewed it quite early in the piece (september) beacuse i was on the move and though it would be my only chance to get it done, it's still the goods and i'd recommend drinking it as soon as u get ur grubby hands on it

Rob.


----------



## Guest Lurker (9/12/07)

amita said:


> [
> 
> this is my first case swap and dont know what the labels should read?
> can you let us know what we should put omn the labels?
> ...



Hi Amita

You can put anything you like, just something to distinguish that it is your contribution. Most people have a go at a typical beer label with an image, a name or type for the beer, and a drink before or after date. But we have also had just a small peel off white label with your nick name on it, anything in between is fine.


----------



## kook (9/12/07)

Next year I say we buy a container load of kegs and just do a keg swap. Either that or I need to get off my bum and attempt to organise a bulk buy of punt bottles.

Cleaning bottles really does suck. I hate glue.


----------



## recharge (9/12/07)

For those worried about labels, i just bought a stick of "glue tack" and it seems to stick paper labels well to bottles and will make removal easier.
Hope my beer turns out, i did two test runs using 50/50 mash/kit brews before attempting a golden ale so hope all goes well.
And the first keg is carbing nowso havent tasted any yet. All tasted good fermenting tho(So fingers crossed).

Rich


----------



## big d (10/12/07)

Now theres an original idea for next years xmas case swap Kook.
A keg swap.Im not willing to let my 22 litre kegs out and about but an 18 litre swap would be the go.
Would surely be a very interesting day.Bring along your trailer or ute.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## roger mellie (10/12/07)

GL - I know my scratching wasnt accepted - just checking - I am included in 'N' right?

And fear not I will happily give you an extra bottle so you dont have to do a Correlion on us again.

Shame the Mandurah line is opening the day after this swap.

See you on the 22nd

RM


----------



## sinkas (10/12/07)

I dont think i could be arsed brewing 22 kegs of beer for you geezers!


----------



## randyrob (10/12/07)

sinkas said:


> I dont think i could be arsed brewing 22 kegs of beer for you geezers!



who said that they had to be full, 1/4 of a keg would do me!


----------



## Tony M (10/12/07)

I guess you could run a sweep and draw the brewers name out of a barrel, but wouldnt you be pissed off if you won a wheat!!
It would be one way of trading in my battered and leaking kegs


----------



## Goat (10/12/07)

Tony M said:


> <snip> but wouldnt you be pissed off if you won a wheat!!



... bugger.


----------



## ausdb (10/12/07)

Tony M said:


> I guess you could run a sweep and draw the brewers name out of a barrel, but wouldnt you be pissed off if you won a wheat!!
> It would be one way of trading in my battered and leaking kegs


That sounds like a great idea,


----------



## barfridge (11/12/07)

I like things the way they are, getting something from everybody.

That way I don't feel so bad, because my shite beers get evenly distributed amongst the good ones. It would suck being on the receiving end of my keg.


----------



## sinkas (11/12/07)

BArf, I would gladly have a keg of "Toby"


----------



## ausdb (11/12/07)

sinkas said:


> BArf, I would gladly have a keg of "Toby"


Bags not having the keg of Rideaux deFraiche :lol: :lol:


----------



## InCider (11/12/07)

sinkas said:


> I dont think i could be arsed brewing 22 kegs of beer for you geezers!


I think it'd be more of a 'round robin' style of swap! 

I'll PM Pat and let him know what's up. He'd be keen as to get you guys on a BIAB.

Cheers,

Sean.


----------



## sinkas (11/12/07)

ausdb said:


> Bags not having the keg of Rideaux deFraiche :lol: :lol:



Just wait till you tast the swill I'm bottling this year!


----------



## ausdb (11/12/07)

sinkas said:


> Just wait till you tast the swill I'm bottling this year!


I see a bAttle for the wooden spoon on here, I'll raise you a late brewed, hastily fermented, hopefully not infected lost mojo pale ale


----------



## recharge (11/12/07)

I'll see your "late brewed, hastily fermented, hopefully not infected lost mojo pale ale"
and raise you a "was gonna be golden but looking brown OH what the $%^# have i made Golden Ale"

Rich


----------



## mika (12/12/07)

And "unrefined Metho" doesn't get a look in ?  
Maybe I won't bother tasting it later this week and just throw my hat in the ring, I'll stick the labels on loosely


----------



## roger mellie (12/12/07)

recharge said:


> I'll see your "late brewed, hastily fermented, hopefully not infected lost mojo pale ale"
> and raise you a "was gonna be golden but looking brown OH what the $%^# have i made Golden Ale"
> 
> Rich



Is that all - Luxury...

Mine smells like I took a Dump in it right now

RM


----------



## mika (12/12/07)




----------



## barfridge (12/12/07)

llluxxxuuuurryyyy!

I won't have to bother priming, I'll just pour the still fermenting wort into a bottle.


----------



## ausdb (12/12/07)

I forgot to add that mine was not fermented in fridge but in a hole in the road covered with corrugated iron and instead of rice hulls in the mash, I used a few bowls of cold gravel

Luxury I tell you


----------



## Tony M (12/12/07)

I have to say we lived in absolute luxury watching that stuff on the wireless and drinking beer made in a galvanised bucket with cane sugar and bakers yeast.


----------



## ant (12/12/07)

I tell you what, if you buggers crack the ton in this thread, Cap'n Sensible will deadset thrash you beyond getting cut in half with a bread knife. I believe posting restraint in a case swap thread is considered a luxury in WA...

You want to know who's getting it tough? You lot are. I'm bringing you nowt, made of grain I had to sweat on to grow, hand thrashed with a stick of limp spaghetti, malted in the dark of night over candle flame (during my half hour off at the mill), spontaneously fermented because we can't afford any yeast, not hopped because hops is for the upper class, carelessly bottled in invisible containers because even broken glass is a privilege.

And I'll take a bottle of yours for the privilege.


----------



## Doogiechap (12/12/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> The Sandgroper Christmas case swap for 2007 is not an AHB sponsored event and it is not organised by consensus. It is organised by me and I make the rules.
> 
> The rules are:
> 
> 7) We make beer, not long discussion threads. We don't care what you are going to make, or what snack you might bring.



Ant, you beat me to it !!
 
Is GL away at the moment ?
 
I tasted my contribution last night for the first time and am unsure what's going on with it :blink: .
Hopefully another week of CCing will settle things down.
CCing, now THERE'S A LUXURY !!!!


----------



## randyrob (12/12/07)

You Guys are LUCKY!

my donkey was sick so i had to put it on my back and carry it to the shop to get supplies, 
couldn't afford all the ingedients i needed so i just nibbled the wheat myself.


----------



## Asher (12/12/07)

Well mine tastes fantastic! I feel even better knowing I'm donating to charity (cases...)

.

.

.

.

h34r: Aroma is awesome from the twist of the cap ...As I continue to try and reduce the overcarbonation problem...


----------



## ausdb (12/12/07)

randyrob said:


> my donkey was sick so i had to put it on my back and carry it to the shop to get supplies,
> couldn't afford all the ingedients i needed so i just nibbled the wheat myself.



Aahh so we are looking at a LCPA clone are we RR


----------



## facter (12/12/07)

oh jesus lord.


tasted my batch today.

For the first time ever, I have an infection  .. i have no idea what has happened, but this batch is complete toast


Im going to try to get another batch done in time, unfortunatly, its my birthday this weekend and I wont have time to do one, so I'm goign to have to try to get one done on Monday!!! That gives me 5 days to ferment out and get it bottled.


Aww man. I might have to do an extract and try to do it tonight, otherwise I jsut dont see how I am goign to get time to do it


----------



## randyrob (12/12/07)

ausdb said:


> Aahh so we are looking at a LCPA clone are we RR



no not this time around mate close tho it is an american pale/amber style

one more post and were firetrucked, while the cat's away!


----------



## winkle (12/12/07)

ausdb said:


> I forgot to add that mine was not fermented in fridge but in a hole in the road covered with corrugated iron and instead of rice hulls in the mash, I used a few bowls of cold gravel
> 
> Luxury I tell you



Pumpy would be so proud of you :lol: 


Errr, GL isn't seriously ill is he?


----------



## mika (12/12/07)

It's all good, we're still less than 1/8" of the QLD thread. Sounds like we'll be enjoying some mighty fine beers over Christmas


----------



## Guest Lurker (12/12/07)

Settle down.


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/12/07)

Case swap is not this weekend but next weekend. I have sent PMs to everyone on the swap list with details. If you didnt get one let me know.


----------



## recharge (14/12/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Case swap is not this weekend but next weekend. I have sent PMs to everyone on the swap list with details. If you didnt get one let me know.


  That would be me


----------



## Guest Lurker (14/12/07)

recharge said:


> That would be me



Ah, oops, picked up the wrong post with the list. But hey, you know where I live and how to work the gate. PM on its way.


----------



## amita (14/12/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Case swap is not this weekend but next weekend. I have sent PMs to everyone on the swap list with details. If you didnt get one let me know.




Im sorry I wont be able to make it, its just to close to crissie and all the commitments,( booked in to go camping the next day)was really looking forward to meet some of the AHB all time favourites(  )
Roger Mellie has been so kind to take my brews up to the swap and transport them down to mandurah and even later in january bring the swap down to margaret river!! good on you Jason!!! :super: 
so wish everybody a merry cristmas and may we all enjoy each others efforts,

all the best for the new year and happy brewing,

cheers Amita


----------



## Steve (15/12/07)

Roger Mellie
I am actually staying in Mandurah instead of Golden Bay......surely we could arrange something. My wife has offered to drive me up to Bayswater (but will have 2 kids in tow) . Get in touch if you want?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## barfridge (16/12/07)

Well my ESB was put in the fermenter yesterday. I know it's a little bit early to be brewing, but hopefully it should be ok.


----------



## mika (16/12/07)

Hhmmm...fresh !


----------



## ausdb (17/12/07)

barfridge said:


> Well my ESB was put in the fermenter yesterday. I know it's a little bit early to be brewing, but hopefully it should be ok.


Barf, I guess I need to hand over the baton as "master of the last minute brew"


----------



## roger mellie (17/12/07)

Steve said:


> Roger Mellie
> I am actually staying in Mandurah instead of Golden Bay......surely we could arrange something. My wife has offered to drive me up to Bayswater (but will have 2 kids in tow) . Get in touch if you want?
> Cheers
> Steve



PM Sent Steve - should be able to work something out

RM


----------



## facter (19/12/07)

measured my replacement batch today that i did on the weekend. 1034.

please finish oh beer. =/


----------



## randyrob (19/12/07)

facter said:


> measured my replacement batch today that i did on the weekend. 1034.
> 
> please finish oh beer. =/



i've got a couple of spare heater belts if u want mate?


----------



## facter (19/12/07)

hmm, actually i didnt think about that ... its just goign so damned slow. I used a pack of american ale 2 that id had int he fridge for a few motnhs and it only fired up on monday (i did it on saturday) and it aint cruisin along very quickly.

dont want to produce bottle bombs .. I do have a heater pad actually that I might put underneath to spur it on a bit, but I have the high temp fear in me haha


Im just crossing my fingers that when i get home Friday its all done .. but ill put the pad under it tonight. The only other brew I have atm is in secondary and its actually a cider and nowhere near ready in terms of age, but Ive been throwing around the idea of bottling that up anyways.. but havnt put the oak in yet =/





On the other hand, today I saw flowers on my Goldings and my Cluster is almost ready for its first harvest, so not all is bad in brew-land.


----------



## barfridge (19/12/07)

Umm, beer isn't meant to have slimy white stringy stuff on top, is it? 

Looks like my heroic last minute effort was completely wasted. I guess I'll be heading off to buy a carton of shame

Sorry gents.


----------



## randyrob (19/12/07)

barfridge said:


> Umm, beer isn't meant to have slimy white stringy stuff on top, is it?



if it was spontaneously fermented or a wild yeast then that is probably acceptable if not then sorry to hear about the infection time to bomb your setup with caustic.


----------



## mika (19/12/07)

An infection that quickly ?


----------



## ausdb (19/12/07)

barfridge said:


> Umm, beer isn't meant to have slimy white stringy stuff on top, is it?
> 
> Looks like my heroic last minute effort was completely wasted. I guess I'll be heading off to buy a carton of shame
> 
> Sorry gents.


I can see the Bottle labels now

"Barfridges Belgian Surprise" (shudders) h34r: At least kook will like it, maybe you could give him your fermenter as well


----------



## Guest Lurker (19/12/07)

Does sound fast for an infection to take hold. Bottle it anyway. Asher and Kook will love it. If going the commercial route, I havent had a long neck of EB in years, might be quite interesting.


----------



## mika (19/12/07)

Hahaha...think you missed the S (ESB) out of that abbrev. there Simon...least I hope you did h34r:


----------



## Goat (19/12/07)

mmm - or Swan Stout, I'm a bit partial to that.

as I was the inaugural piker Barf - I feel our pain brother


----------



## barfridge (19/12/07)

The yeast was a bit lethargic, but I was on a tight schedule, so pitched before it relly took off in the smack pack, let alone making a starter. A very stupid n00bish mistake, true brewing art cannot be hurried.

So yes, I'll sort out something...swan stout isn't a bad idea.


----------



## mika (19/12/07)

You're right.....it's not a bad idea....it's a VERY bad idea !


----------



## recharge (20/12/07)

barfridge said:


> Umm, beer isn't meant to have slimy white stringy stuff on top, is it?
> 
> Looks like my heroic last minute effort was completely wasted. I guess I'll be heading off to buy a carton of shame
> 
> Sorry gents.


I get excited making beer too but you should stand back right at the end next time   

Rich


----------



## mika (20/12/07)

I had to double check the thread title, but no..it's still the Sandgropers case swap, not the QLD case swap.


----------



## ausdb (20/12/07)

Goat said:


> mmm - or Swan Stout, I'm a bit partial to that.
> 
> as I was the inaugural piker Barf - I feel our pain brother


At least you came up with Weihenstephan tho!

I'll put my order in for a tallie of coppers sparkling thank you very much


----------



## deebee (21/12/07)

If we are ordering from barf, I'll have the Swan Stout. Love that stuff.

White stringy stuff in your beer sounds like you made a batch of cock ale. :icon_vomit: 

Sorry guys, that was wholly inappropriate and won't happen again, I promise.


----------



## Guest Lurker (21/12/07)

Sigh.....I have a dream.....One introductory post from me. One post from each person confirming participation. One post showing photos of the swap. And here I am confronted with references to discharging into your own fermenter. Still..it could be worse, I could live in Queensland. See you tomorrow boys.

PS
In Queensland, they are so conventional, they do a pig on a spit. Here in WA I am going to deep fry a turkey.


----------



## kook (21/12/07)

I suppose I'd better bottle my beer then?


----------



## mika (21/12/07)

Well, no rush. Just when you feel comfortable Kook


----------



## Goat (21/12/07)

bugger, is that tomorrow !? 

I'll be finishing off the labels with invisible ink then...


----------



## Doogiechap (21/12/07)

I don't suppose there are any attendees who have a spare seat on the freeway at the South St Drop n Ride ?
I can see myself wheeling the case and a party keg onto a bus and a train....
 .
Here's hopeing !
Cheers
Doug
PS I'll third the Swan Stout submission  .


----------



## roger mellie (21/12/07)

Doogiechap said:


> I don't suppose there are any attendees who have a spare seat on the freeway at the South St Drop n Ride ?
> I can see myself wheeling the case and a party keg onto a bus and a train....
> .
> Here's hopeing !
> ...



How big is the keg DC?

will be passing by South st at aboot 1340 - gimme a call - 0405255908

RM


----------



## amita (22/12/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Sigh.....I have a dream.....One introductory post from me. One post from each person confirming participation. One post showing photos of the swap. And here I am confronted with references to discharging into your own fermenter. Still..it could be worse, I could live in Queensland. See you tomorrow boys.
> 
> PS
> In Queensland, they are so conventional, they do a pig on a spit. Here in WA I am going to deep fry a turkey.




Hi GL I hope you got one of these!!  

cheers amita

check out: www.bayouclassicdepot.com/1118_stainless_steel_turkey_fryer_htm

( sorry dont know how to post the link)


----------



## deebee (22/12/07)

Have started new thread for recipes and tasting notes, but in case anyone was wondering, here is my recipe:


"Beer by David" = 

56% munich 
19% JW Trad 
19% Cryers Galaxy
6% melanoidin. 

Bittered with amarillo to 12 IBU and then flavour/aroma saaz to 16IBU should come to about 28IBU. 

Brewed with a starter made fom W34/70, the Weihenstephaner yeast. 

ABV ~ 4.8%.


----------



## barfridge (23/12/07)

Thanks so much to GL and Mrs GL for the wonderful day. A day in which I learnt that just about anything is able to be deep fried, except Cornettos


----------



## Adamt (23/12/07)

"Want anything from the shop?"


".... Cornetto."


----------



## mika (23/12/07)

Hmmm, must be an SA thing <_< 

Twas truly a great swap, Thanks to Mr and Mrs GL for their hospitality

But as they say, photo's speak a thousand words.

The american tasting session







Thanks Ant, you are now officially a Texan legend

The Dogs for Correllion...unfortunately he was a no show and now they have another target for next year...you know who you are  






The crew having a good time






Some didn't find the action quite as fast paced as they would have liked..






And of course...how to deep fry a turkey. Not happy I missed the cornetto's


----------



## Kai (23/12/07)

Nice photos, mika. So that's what I did yesterday... I woke up this morning with all this strange beer in my house.

Thanks again GL for the beer, horsepitality and the awesome mash paddle.


----------



## deebee (23/12/07)

Forgot to add my thanks to Ant for such a monumental effort in bringing that beer back. Great stuff above and beyond the call of duty. Well done.

(That Racer 5 IPA was bloody sensational.)


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/12/07)

Kai said:


> Nice photos, mika. So that's what I did yesterday... I woke up this morning with all this strange beer in my house.
> 
> Thanks again GL for the beer, horsepitality and the awesome mash paddle.



Actually Kai, this is what you did yesterday.


----------



## clay (23/12/07)

Cheers to Simon for organising the swap and having us all around.
Cheers to Ant for the beer tastings. 
Good to meet everyone and put some faces to names

clay


----------



## kook (23/12/07)

Big cheers to GL for an awesome day!  

Bit of a sore head this morning though!


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/12/07)

Thanks to everyone for making it a good night, and all who helped out, especially Goat and AusDB doing some coooking, and Ant for the beers. 

This what we were actually there for.


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/12/07)

People at the case swap.


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/12/07)

Case swap food. Deep fried turkey, ignore the burnt skin which is from the honey in the injected marinade, the turkey was perfectly cooked and moist on the inside. AusDBs deep fried crumbed camembert with quince paste in the middle (one of the most impressive things from the fryer). Salt and pepper squid. Grilled chorizos. Butterflied, brined and charcoal grilled chicken.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (23/12/07)

Looks like I left too early again.
Thanks for a top day everyone. 
Can somebody post a picture of the 'Mother Of All Eskis', that Ant hauled all the way from the states, unbelievable.
No deep fried pickled eggs?


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/12/07)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> Can somebody post a picture of the 'Mother Of All Eskis', that Ant hauled all the way from the states, unbelievable.



You mean this?


----------



## Guest Lurker (23/12/07)

Case swap lost and found

Lost:
22 hand crafted and labelled beers from Fletch.
The rules are pretty clear, poor old Barfridge ended up buying 22 bottles of Deuchars IPA to meet his obligations, Fletch joins Corellion on the list of case swap barred people.
Found:
A carbonator cap with a keg post fitting
A carbonator cap with rubber valve
A fold up chair (Sinkas I think)
An empty pickled egg glass container
An eski you could put a dead body in
AusDBs case
An Arrogant Bastard glass for BigD


----------



## Kai (23/12/07)

Guest Lurker said:


> Actually Kai, this is what you did yesterday.



I knew that photo was going to come out eventually :lol:


----------



## Doogiechap (24/12/07)

An absolute cracker of a day ! Firstly a big thanks to Mr and Mrs GL from me ! Consumate hosts. Also noteable thanks has to go to Ant, the beers were fantastic ! The standouts for me were the Yeti Oak Aged Imperial Stout and the Racer 5 IPA. The '21% 'Cause of Death' by Johnny Max was also a significant addition that I didn't mind at all :icon_drunk: . It was great to put some more names to faces and catch up with the crew. Many thanks again everyone and I look forward to trying your efforts !
Cheers
Doug.

Edit, a big thanks to Roger Mellie and family for the lift  .


----------



## ant (24/12/07)

Ladies and Gents, thanks for a sensational afternoon... GL for hosting yet again, and not getting too upset when people asked "how many bottles do I take?", Vlad for a taste of one of the finest Barleywines I've ever tasted, kook for a cider that was to die for, doogiechap for a smooth choc porter, and I'm sorry folks, but I've forgotten most of the other beers, but I honestly didn't have anything I didn't like (even Kai's Bamburg weizen, which was clearly 99% bacon and 1% weizen!). Was great to catchup and thank you all for the beers, I'm a couple in to the case already and loving it. Oh, and that coffee porter... kept me up an extra few hours - great coffee kick. Thanks also to JM for the Cause of Death!!!

Looking forward to the next instalment. Wrt the esky to haul bodies in; I've left in the custody of Ausdb, or whoever else hosts the next Big Brew Day.


----------



## Goat (24/12/07)

phew.... I think I'm alive now.

Thanks Fleur and Simon for another great day. The food, as usual was different and fantastic - though I'm still struggling with the whole pickled egg thing. Thanks Ant for bringing the beers from the US and it was great to catch up with some of the faces I haven't seen for a while like Hoops and Dougiechap.

(I believe that the blue carbonator cap is mine Simon)


----------



## recharge (24/12/07)

Another fantastic AHB event. Many thanks Simon and Fleur for putting up with us all.
And to Ant for the effort bring out all the beers.
Another thanks to Simon for the crash course in DeepFrying.

Look forward to seeing everyone again in the future.

Regards

Recharge


----------



## Simon W (24/12/07)

Massive thanks to Mr and Mrs GL for an excellent day, beer and food(mmmmm deep fried chilli squid) and for putting-up with me 'till so late. (It paid-off - met up with a booze-bus a few mins from home and got the all-clear).
To Mr and Mrs ausdb for the deep fried Camembert/Brie/Quince paste... awesome.
To ant for the tasters of some amazing beers, the Avery Barleywine was a standout for me.
To Sinkas for the increasingly entertaining conversations.
To everyone for being involved in the swap! A great range and some awesome labels.

Cheers!


----------



## sinkas (24/12/07)

Hi all,
Sorry for my questionable ettiquette at the swap, I hope you forgive me, 
Please send any bills for damage, repairs or psychology consults to this account.


----------



## roger mellie (24/12/07)

Simon, Fleur and the Hell Hounds - Thanks for another great swap day

Sorry I didnt get to stay for the novelty cooking fest - next year. 

Thanks Ant for proving to me that American Beers arent all just blousy overblown and flabby - that Redoak Stout was sensational.

Big ups to the dude that smoked that chicken - quality effort.

Merry Xmas 

RM


----------



## Kai (25/12/07)

ant said:


> (even Kai's Bamburg weizen, which was clearly 99% bacon and 1% weizen!)



What can I say, I'd never tried that rauch before and thought it would be a good one to bring since I was sadly lacking in home-made affairs. It certainly was interesting though... and distinctive.

I should say thanks for the beers you brought too, when I saw the lineup I knew it was going to be an interesting afternoon. Unfortunately I also think it negated some of my memory of the fantastic food that followed.


----------



## Goat (27/12/07)

I thought I'd better post the recipe for the Weizen I put in the Christmas Case.

There are one or two qualifications that need to be made however.... This beer was brewed at 'Bruhaus Kook' as part of a double batch and my roll was rightly limited to turn on/off water taps. When I proved that I could be trusted with this, I graduated to stirring the mash. Unfortunately the result of this that I dislodged the connection to the false bottom, so it was back to turning on/off water taps. So my contribution to the beer was the hot side aeration.

But if it wasn't for the generosity of Kook, my Chrissy Case would have been another heavily doctored Wit - which I know Correllion hates. So thanks to Kook for his skill and patience !


*Recipe Specifications*
--------------------------
Batch Size: 55.00 L 
Boil Size: 66.91 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 11.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.17 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 59.97 % 
3.83 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 32.03 % 
0.60 kg Carahell (Weyermann) (25.6 EBC) Grain 5.00 % 
0.36 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 3.00 % 
50.00 gm Mt. Hood 06 [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 11.3 IBU 
2 Pkgs SafBrew Wheat (DCL Yeast #WB-06) Yeast-Wheat 


Mash Schedule: Weissebier Mash
Total Grain Weight: 11.96 kg
----------------------------
Weissebier Mash
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Dough In  Add 21.52 L of water at 51.8 C 45.0 C 
10 min Protein Rest Add 4.78 L of water at 94.4 C 52.0 C 
30 min Sacc Rest 1 Add 9.57 L of water at 98.1 C 62.0 C 
30 min Sacc Rest 2 Decoct 12.54 L of mash and boil it 72.0 C 
0 min Mash Out Decoct 10.21 L of mash and boil it 78.0 C 


Notes:
------
Screwed up dough in temp and ended up doughing in at 50.
Skipped acid rest. Added water to raise to 62. Decocted to 68.
Unable to recirc initially, false bottom dislodged. Transferred mash to kettle, reassembled mash tun.
Transferred back, mash stuck. Added ~ 400g rice hulls.
Boil without issue. No whirlpool. OG 1.052.


----------



## facter (2/1/08)

First time properly back online since before christmas, id like to apologise for my no-show this year. Without going in to too much detail on the Friday night beforehand one of my good friends was involved in a car accident ... its been a hard last couple of weeks.


That, and that my beer didnt finish brewing until about three days later .. i wasnt relishing bringing the bonus coopers carton at all.


Ive just bottled the nelson amber ale that I had done and it should be ready in a week or two - if anyone would like to try it regardless, i am happy to mail it to anyone who is interested ... i figure its the least i can do for not turning up.

Cheers.


----------



## Goat (2/1/08)

*Yeah yeah, we know its you GL !*










(sorry to hear about you friend's accident facter - hope its all OK)


----------



## Steve (3/1/08)

Sorry I couldnt make it guys and thanks to Roger Mellie for the offer of a lift. My brother in laws decided the day before that we were all going on a family pub crawl round fremantle. They went cray fishing in the morning so I sat around waiting..and waiting..and waiting. They didnt get back until 3 in the afternoon and they decided that the pub crawl was now going to be on Sunday :angry: I was absolutely spewing as I told them I was going to cancel my appointment with you guys. So me and the kids went to fremantle anyway and had a couple at LC and the Sail n Anchor. Very disappointed I couldnt go.  

Cheers
Steve


----------

